# Orient 300M Saturation Diver Mini Review, plus let's see your pics



## NoleenELT

I got this bad boy earlier in the week, and I am extremely impressed. For the cost of a used one, it's a great value, and has amazing wrist presence. Normally I really like domed crystals, but the flat one one this one is almost invisible. It allows the polished raised indices to really sparkle.

The dial is an extremely deep black. I can't tell what it's made of, but it seems to reflect no light whatsoever.

The (signed) crown is quite large, and the shaft it sits on is extremely thick and robust looking.

Also, it's the only dive watch I've ever owned (including my Planet Ocean Chronograph) where the bezel is perfectly lined up at 12 o-clock. Rather than being printed, the numbers are inlaid in a graphite black color bezel, and painted white. The edges of the bezel are extremely easy to grip, and the action is very smooth.

The lume is also quite good, and this is the only dive watch that I've owned with a large enough area of lume on the second hand to see at night. It would be nice if the power reserve hand had lume, but actually it's not something that I really need to see while wearing the watch at night, and it makes the dial less cluttered and easier to read.

The bracelet is nice, and the clasp is REALLY nice. Some of the pieces are machined, and it has the great ratcheting extension, which can be reduced once it's on your wrist.

The caseback also seems nicer than most Orients that I've owned.

I'll try to post pics soon, but I'd like to see yours!

EDIT: I also noticed that it has a quick change date, which moves a tiny bit over the course of ten mins or so, and then snaps to the next date just before midnight.


----------



## GTR83

Welcome to the Orient SD club NoleenELT! Like you, I have been enjoying this one very much. I've bought dozens of watches and I can tell if I appreciate a new arrival just because - i.e. the excitement is due to euphoria and will most likely start to die out when the next new arrival comes around the corner. But the OSD/OS300 is different. It's been almost a month since I got mine and my appreciation for it hasn't depreciated, it is just that great. If there is a watch that deserves to be called *The* Badass Japanese Dive Watch then this is it. If anything, as more time passes I realize that I'm liking it more and more. Will try to do a write up too, but for now, please enjoy some photos of mine.


----------



## tankbustaz

impressive, can't wait to get mine


----------



## NoleenELT

The strap that came with mine is slightly different for some reason. It doesn't say Orient on the outside, but it does have a large Orient text on the inside.

Either way, I'm enjoying wearing it!


----------



## GTR83

Are you sure it isn't backwards? Maybe the buckle was assembled to the strap in reverse.

Cheers,
George


----------



## NoleenELT

GTR83 said:


> Are you sure it isn't backwards? Maybe the buckle was assembled to the strap in reverse.
> 
> Cheers,
> George


It's a different strap. The Orient text is only on one half of the strap, and it runs down the length of the strap.


----------



## NoleenELT

I haven't had time to take any proper pics, but here is a quick one off my phone:


----------



## GTR83

You're right NoleenELT, that's a different strap. But I think it looks better. The wave vent accentuates the OSD's tool look a bit more compared to my straight vent strap. I'm sure you also love that gunmetal bezel insert, great contrast against the very very black dial.


----------



## OldeCrow




----------



## rukrem

1st gen Orange ... on a proper bracelet 










... with little brother aka "Revolver"


----------



## itsmekevin

This is my favorite Orient model, followed by the Bambino. If any of you guys decide to sell your Saturation, please PM me!


----------



## kew

My 300m with the gold accents...


----------



## NoleenELT

Some more pics of mine:


----------



## GTR83

We need some more wrist shots NoleenELT! Are you planning to wear it exclusively on bracelet, by the way? I like non-tapered bracelets so I'm thinking of a Super Engineer from Strapcode.

Cheers,
George


----------



## NoleenELT

GTR83 said:


> We need some more wrist shots NoleenELT! Are you planning to wear it exclusively on bracelet, by the way? I like non-tapered bracelets so I'm thinking of a Super Engineer from Strapcode.
> 
> Cheers,
> George


I've been switching back and forth (you can see it on the strap in the other picture that I posted). I've had an offer to sell it though, so I might have to pass it along sooner than I had planned.

How can you get rid of that great clasp though? Plus the bracelet matches the watch quite nicely.


----------



## GTR83

To be honest, the factory bracelet is one of the reasons why I think it's a keeper. The clasp is so great, and I've also seen a Tudor watch costing 3 times the Orient with a worse bracelet and clasp - which has gotten me stuck as a new Orient fan.

Cheers,
George


----------



## itsmekevin

Here's mine now, thanks to NoleenELT, on a Tan Zulu. And you're right, I've never seen an Orient rubber strap for the Saturation like the one you provided. Might sell it since I'm not a rubber strap kind of guy.


----------



## itsmekevin

Update. Thanks to member 'tmt' for confirming that this rubber strap isn't an anomaly. His came with the same strap. I'm guessing the strap with the large Orient logo on the inside is an older issued strap, whereas the rubber straps with the small Orient logo on the outside are the newer issued straps.


----------



## tmt

That would be me.
Yes, my watch is an older model from 2006 so things change in time.

Kevin, you got a really nice example. But don´t chuck the strap!
If you flip it it it will be nicer having everything original.
The tool that comes with the box isn´t really top notch, so I just let it lie in the box, and the rubberstrap lies there as well...
/J


----------



## itsmekevin

tmt said:


> That would be me.
> Yes, my watch is an older model from 2006 so things change in time.
> 
> Kevin, you got a really nice example. But don´t chuck the strap!
> If you flip it it it will be nicer having everything original.
> The tool that comes with the box isn´t really top notch, so I just let it lie in the box, and the rubberstrap lies there as well...
> /J


That's true. The rubber strap is stored with my other straps for future reference. And you're right, the tool isn't the best, the tip to insert into the drilled lugs to remove the spring bars is easily bent. It's all good though. Loving the watch so far. Very well built and the attention to detail is the best I've seen so far on a Japanese diver (doesn't say much since I've only had a few Japanese watches).

Thanks tmt for the info and the pics! We need to see more of your wrist shots/pictures posted here!


----------



## Flex1493

Hi guys. I'm thinking of getting one and joining the Orient Family. Can any one tell me if there had any sevice problems. 

Thanks for any help and info.

I would consider buying pre Owend but I dnt find any one really selling them.


----------



## GTR83

Since mine is still 2 months old, I can't comment on service, but being a JDM model, the local Orient AD has confirmed that they would only send it to Japan for repairs if any is needed. No problems have come up so far and I do have some trusted watchmaker friends in Jakarta who can do light repairs.


----------



## Flex1493

GTR83 said:


> Since mine is still 2 months old, I can't comment on service, but being a JDM model, the local Orient AD has confirmed that they would only send it to Japan for repairs if any is needed. No problems have come up so far and I do have some trusted watchmaker friends in Jakarta who can do light repairs.


Thanks for the info. I think I'm ready to pull the trigger and get one.


----------



## AutomaticWatch

It features the Orient 40N5A movement, which is also used in some other watches (the M-Force among others). It depends on the distributor/service center whether or not they would have to send it to Japan.


----------



## MrGone

Just adding some pics to the thread

View attachment 988018


View attachment 988019


View attachment 988022


View attachment 988023


----------



## GTR83

Here's some more. 
View attachment 988027

View attachment 988029

View attachment 988030


Great bracelet from Tungchoy.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gai

I just pulled the trigger. Couldnt resist seeing all the pictures of this bad boy on your wrists. Ordered one from Seiya-san, can't wait for it to be shipped here!!


----------



## GTR83

Gai said:


> I just pulled the trigger. Couldnt resist seeing all the pictures of this bad boy on your wrists. Ordered one from Seiya-san, can't wait for it to be shipped here!!


Since it's Seiya, if you're located in the USA it will probably only take 3-5 business days to get to your wrist. Congrats and be sure to post some pics when it arrives!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gai

Just got confirmation from his lovely assistant, my watch was shipped yesterday night. Just can't wait for the watch to arrive. Patience is indeed a virtue for which I am seriously lacking. Honestly, this isn't my first orient watch. I flipped the previous ones, a mako II and a ray because I felt the quality was slightly below par as compared to Seiko. The day/date alignment was slightly out. I want this watch to be a keeper. Please convince me that I am right on the penny.


----------



## GTR83

The "Big 300" is, quality wise, quite far above the brand's affordables such as the Mako and Ray variants. The movement is more like middle end than high end though, but you won't regret it once you see the watch in person, considering the other alternatives at this price point. Here's a pic to fuel the anticipation. 
View attachment 992353

View attachment 992354


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gai

Love that awesome combo! The strap looks like the asso strap made for panerai watches? Where did you get it from? The watch sure looks big and mightily impressive. . How is the day to day accuracy though? I heard the previous iterations of the orient 300m without hacking hand winding functions performed better than COSC standards.


----------



## GTR83

Thanks for the kind words Gai, which version did you order from Seiya? To my knowledge, he is among the last who still has the "v1.5" - that is, the version with the older hands and bracelet style, but with hand winding and hacking. Mine is one of those. Accuracy is good, better than expected from mechanical watches, although my method of measurement is simply comparing it against a quartz clock every few hours. 

The strap is from a local strapmaker and was advertised as water resistant, in fact the strap has "Water Resistant" written on its back. I got it for $25 but some of my friends managed to find them for $15. It has a large buckle but not in the Pre-V style. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gai

Hi gtr83, I ordered the "v1.5" like you mentioned. I do not like the latest version 2 with the ugly mismatched hour and minute hands. I do hope this v1.5 has as good accuracy as the first version without the hacking ability. I will also source for a good leather strap or probably use the mesh bracelet. But I would like to check out the original bracelet first.


----------



## raze

Never thought I would say this.... Checking in with my OS300!


----------



## GTR83

Gai said:


> Hi gtr83, I ordered the "v1.5" like you mentioned. I do not like the latest version 2 with the ugly mismatched hour and minute hands. I do hope this v1.5 has as good accuracy as the first version without the hacking ability. I will also source for a good leather strap or probably use the mesh bracelet. But I would like to check out the original bracelet first.


The factory bracelet is a bit too narrow at the clasp causing a slight top heavy effect, but if you size it to fit snugly enough I don't think it will be a problem. Check out raze's shot above. The rest of the bracelet is top notch and it is of very high quality.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jose_halogen

I loved my the lume was insane i just thought it was way too thick!


----------



## Yitzy Fuld

kew said:


> My 300m with the gold accents...


Haven't seen one of these in the wild... EVER. 
Very nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yitzy Fuld

My red OS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tseg

GTR83 said:


> The factory bracelet is a bit too narrow at the clasp causing a slight top heavy effect, but if you size it to fit snugly enough I don't think it will be a problem. Check out raze's shot above. The rest of the bracelet is top notch and it is of very high quality.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Agreed that while the OEM bracelet seems cool it leaves this watch a bit top heavy unless fit quite snug. An Engineer bracelet really helps balance things out, but adds even more weight. I'm still hanging on th mine after nearly 2 years.


----------



## GTR83

Yup, after 2 years, this watch is still with me as well. Others have come and gone, but this one feels special every time I wear it. 

Sent from my ASUS_T00F using Tapatalk


----------



## orientfreak

The Saturation is my favorite Orient Modell:


----------



## GTR83

Great shots, Orientfreak! I bet you've convinced one or two people to get it after seeing your photography. 

Sent from my ASUS_T00F using Tapatalk


----------



## ss04rf

Amongst the best diver watches ever made.


----------



## AVS_Racing

Can anyone chime in if this is way too heavy and thick for a daily wearer, I have had 42 Shark Divers, 45mm Deep Blues, and Ecozilla on Suppa adapters and on full bracelet that thing was unwearable heavy. Like feel your arm getting numb. BTW my wrist is only about 7"+- Where is the best place to pick one up? New seems to go for around $900, but at $900 I have my sights set at higher end H20 model or an Oris.


----------



## -Ploprof-

Wearing the OSD SEL02003W0 on Isofrane today:


----------



## Tseg

I think I have been unlucky twice with the 40N5A movement... with the OSD as well as the Orient M-Force Beast. The M-Force tends to lose ~ 8 SPD and has a pretty wide variance... which I guess is ok for a sub-$500 watch, but my OSD, which I've already had recalibrated once by Orient has gone back to losing >15 SPD and also has a wide variance.

But the OSD is such a darn good looking watch I can't get rid of it... but due to it's inaccuracy (for me) I tend to not wear it more than 1 to 2 days at a time. Its a shame because I really would like to wear it more. I'm curious what others experience relative to accuracy of this movement?


----------



## Tseg

AVS_Racing said:


> Can anyone chime in if this is way too heavy and thick for a daily wearer, I have had 42 Shark Divers, 45mm Deep Blues, and Ecozilla on Suppa adapters and on full bracelet that thing was unwearable heavy. Like feel your arm getting numb. BTW my wrist is only about 7"+- Where is the best place to pick one up? New seems to go for around $900, but at $900 I have my sights set at higher end H20 model or an Oris.


I have a 7 1/4" wrist. I found with the OEM bracelet I had to wear it too tight else the watch was top-heavy. The Engineer bracelet has now made it balanced but at a weight approaching 250 grams. I'm not sure if it is related but when I used to wear my OSD much more I started to develop tennis elbow (no kidding) and now that I may wear it a day or two a month my tennis elbow is just about gone. I have no idea if it is causal, but we are talking months of having a sore top-of-elbow when wearing the OSD at least several weeks a months and then within a month or two of me stopping wearing it regularly my elbow feels much better. Who knows?

With that said, my life is pretty casual (rarely wear suits) and I enjoy wearing the (manly) OSD. Mileage may vary depending on your life-style. I would equate it to wherever one may feel comfortable wearing a G-Shock one would feel comfortable wearing the OSD. If you don't feel comfortable wearing a G-Shock to church or a holiday party one may not feel comfortable wearing this sizeable OSD.


----------



## ss04rf




----------



## jordanism

Awesome pictures! Been looking at the one with the black dial for quite a while now!

Might've pulled the trigger on one if they weren't so expensive over here :roll:


----------



## ss04rf

Tseg said:


> But the OSD is such a darn good looking watch I can't get rid of it...


It is indeed a marvel to look at. Having bought it in January this year however, I too have considered flipping it on several occasions; but its quirky design and presence are outright enchanting.
OS300 is THE dive watch as far as I am concerned; no other diver appeals to me as much. My infatuation with it has reached to such an extent that I find myself, at times, complementing acquiring another - albeit a black one to complement my white/cream dial OS300.


----------



## dinexus

I have got to try one. Just let go of a Tuna in hopes that the OS300 will scratch that "big diver" itch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poison

I love my black OS300. LOVE IT. I recently put up a WTT, specifying a few watches, and nearly traded for something yesterday, but pulled out at the last minute. I realized I need an OS300, and the only thing that would improve it is if it were a white dial. So, if someone here has a white dial, but would prefer black (old school hands), I'd love to chat. Mine is daily worn, so I'm ok with equal condition.


----------



## bmdaia

Sorry for the resurrection but this has to be one of the best looking watch/bracelet combo's in dive watch history. Speechless.



ss04rf said:


> View attachment 6273018
> 
> 
> View attachment 6273034
> 
> 
> View attachment 6273050


----------



## GTR83

bmdaia said:


> Sorry for the resurrection but this has to be one of the best looking watch/bracelet combo's in dive watch history. Speechless.


Is that a DiModell Chronissimo? Looks absolutely bad ass, but I'm not sure if the strap will work as well on the black dial version.


----------



## jarod99

here's mine... w gold accents too...


----------



## evoboost18

Tseg said:


> Agreed that while the OEM bracelet seems cool it leaves this watch a bit top heavy unless fit quite snug. An Engineer bracelet really helps balance things out, but adds even more weight. I'm still hanging on th mine after nearly 2 years.


Perfect combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83

jarod99 said:


> here's mine... w gold accents too...


What bracelet is that? Never seen a tapering Engineer style bracelet, awesome!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jarod99

thanks! it's an anvil from yobokies.


----------



## GTR83

jarod99 said:


> thanks! it's an anvil from yobokies.


Does it taper to 18mm so we can use the OEM Seiko/Orient clasps on it?


----------



## jarod99

GTR83 said:


> Does it taper to 18mm so we can use the OEM Seiko/Orient clasps on it?


no it does not taper.

here's an old review I found...
https://www.watchuseek.com/f281/review-yobokies-anvil-bracelet-264689.html


----------



## GTR83

jarod99 said:


> no it does not taper.
> 
> here's an old review I found...
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f281/review-yobokies-anvil-bracelet-264689.html


Yes, sadly Yobokies perhaps thought that making a 22mm bracelet which also tapers to 18mm will invite the same imbalance problems that such bracelets (like the stock one on our OSDs) suffer from. The reason I like the stock clasp so much is because it is very well made and is basically identical to the ones used on Seiko Marinemasters. Strapcode and Yobokies do make ratcheting clasps as well but their designs are nowhere close to that stock OSD/MM clasp. I like a ratcheting clasp because it allows me to wear the watch over motorcycle gloves (not exactly their intended use, but functionally similar).


----------



## GunWale

Non-hack, non-hand-wind, quite a few years old now ~ and still wouldn't trade it for even a brand spankin' new Marine Master.

Too bad they discontinued the yellow dial - it was and is pure artwork in the sun. Extremely unique sheen finish on the yellow unlike any other yellow i've ever seen. Impossible to capture by even the best camera. Probably discontinued b/c of production expense.


----------



## GTR83

Despite all the gushing in the forums about how thicker, heavier divers just work so well with Rhino straps (aka Zulu style NATOs) I found that the typical 1.2mm nylon NATOs work best with the OSD. The thin classic style keepers only boost the almost-vintage-but-not-quite styling points. Shown here with a two-tone regimental stripe.


----------



## Only

GTR83 said:


> Yup, after 2 years, this watch is still with me as well. Others have come and gone, but this one feels special every time I wear it.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00F using Tapatalk


Dear
I know this is an old thread..forgive me
I am new to the orient brand.

I am going to get my hands on a new orient saturation diver 300m..

But have an explaination toward the bezel insert...

How about the bezel insert resistant to scratches?
I found the bezel insert to be black painted....so if i am going to keep this watch for many wears..is it easy to re-paint the bezel if the black colour got scratched? I know it is very durable paiting but with time any thing will fade and scratched even the rolexes...so can it be refinished easily or will have to swap a new bezel since the bezel and the insert are one peice ?
Have anyone managed to scratch the bezel insert and what colour appears below the black colour ?

Cheers


----------



## Ignaciob

Well, I picked up a gently used red one from a forum member and its a tank! I'm getting used to the slide lock and settling in on which hole to set the bracelet after adding a link back in (I'm 1/4" bigger wrist than the previous owner), but it's great at desk diving. 

I purposely went with the bigger and heavier unit to see how I like compared to my ultra-light titanium Shogun with a domed after-market sapphire. The Shogun isn't as flashy to be sure and the red face and bright steel on the Orient draws attention. Yes, I'm noticing the weight, but it makes me want to look at it more.

The alternate layout of the face compared to the Seiko is kind of a relief and the power reserve is a fun thing to see. Funny how I put it on in the morning and take an internal read of how it pumps back to 40 hours through the day.

The date window is a bit small given the overall size of the face, but I do like the 9 o'clock position as something different. I also like the off-white hands and the sweeping second hand is well done.

The bezel is quieter with less clicking feel and a bit more stiffly tensioned than my Shogun...I'm not sure yet which I like better. I just know it's different. The finish on the bezel is sort of a matte black and I like a bit more than the Shogun.

I have an after-market domed sapphire on my Shogun that I like very much and it just makes the Shogun look better designed than the stocker mineral glass, but this flat stock sapphire Orient is well done and makes the face very legible with no distortion at any angle. It also makes it feel and look more like a tool watch...which it should be.

We'll see what a week on the wrist feels like and my Shogun will have to take a little rest.


----------

